
Poisoning the World from the USA – The Devil We Know [video] - goshx
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84glf6F3b-Y
======
mimixco
A must-watch documentary about Teflon, which is now everywhere, including
inside all our bodies.

------
rubicon33
Bums me out that this doesn't get better coverage. Truly disturbing
documentary, not some conspiracy theory shit. This is going on, and
(virtually) nothing is being done about it.

